# Is NBADRAFT.NET....



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

going to add the Charlotte team to their Mock Draft in '04? Or are they waiting for the logo? Anybody know? Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Nobody knows what position they will draft in or their team name/logo. Once it has been decided where they will draft then they will be put on the list.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> Nobody knows what position they will draft in or their team name/logo. Once it has been decided where they will draft then they will be put on the list.


They have the fourth pick and they could just write Char. or Charlotte in regular or bold black letters.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

They should then. sorry I hadn't read the post above about them getting the 4th pick


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont see a reason to why not? But an even better question would have to be, why are you asking such irrelevant questions? Logo? cmon...


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> They have the fourth pick and they could just write Char. or Charlotte in regular or bold black letters.


mail them to do it, it's just a minor oversight on their part anyway.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Who says they have the 4th pick?

I haven't seen the league announce this yet.


----------



## tahnyce1 (Jan 16, 2003)

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/4767141.htm 

Also states we only get 2/3rds cap room all other teams get 1st year.... 3/4th 2nd year, anf full after that.... Other teams can only protect 8 players which Charlotte should be able to find some decent players... and we can only pick 1 player per team

And the no salarie guidelines on the dispersal draft thing is good too


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

_>> Is NBADRAFT.NET going to add the Charlotte team to their Mock Draft in '04?_

Yes, they will. On next update, tomorrow.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Take a look at the new mock of 2004. Charlotte at #4 is included.


----------

